# Help ! Where To Send Intel Motherboard For Repair



## niggers (May 20, 2006)

Helllllooo,

Plz help members !

My D865GBF motherboard is not booting, no display, if boots hangs within mins. so plz tell me the address where i can send my motherboard for warranty. I am in Punjab. Plz suggest some gud place.

Thnx Members.


----------



## cyrux (May 20, 2006)

Go to the dealer from where you got this mobo , he will send it to them


----------



## alienspiesu (May 22, 2006)

hey dude u can send to the shop frm whr u go tthe comp or else go to the dealer in ur are n im sure he'll do the work of sending it fo repair,,


----------



## vasim086 (Oct 29, 2008)

Helllllooo,

Plz help members !

My I have problem im my Intel Motherboard BTGC60259746  is not booting, no display, if boots hangs within mins. so plz tell me the address where i can send my motherboard for warranty. I am in Delhi/NCR. Plz suggest some gud place.

Thnx Members.

Helllllooo,

Plz help members !

My I have problem im my Intel Processors (P-4) Batch- 3548A161 is not working,  so plz tell me the address where i can send my motherboard for warranty. I am in Delhi/NCR. Plz suggest some gud place.

Thnx Members.


----------



## gauravsuneja (Oct 29, 2008)

madras


----------



## vasim086 (Oct 31, 2008)

Helllllooo,

Plz help members !

I have problem im my Intel Motherboard BTGC60259746  is not booting, no display and I have problem im my Intel Processors (P-4) Batch- 3548A161 is not working ,So plz tell me the address where i can send my Motherboard & Processors (this is warranty). I am in Delhi/NCR. Plz suggest some gud place.

Thnx Members.


----------

